# Miami, FL, M, B&T, last day Thursday



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I was looking for other things on Craigslist and came across this post. If there is anyone in Miami that can help, please do!

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pet/1572394175.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Miami, FL, M, B&T, last day Thursday*

Saw him too...at least it is a male, if you know what I mean


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah I do. But his time is still almost up. Hopefully there is someone down there that can help.


----------



## Cin386 (Jan 10, 2010)

5 FL rescues have been emailed about this boy, praying someone responds, and soon!


----------



## Cin386 (Jan 10, 2010)

have heard nothing from any rescues









bump


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I went to the site- it's already been flagged for removal????


----------

